# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [C#] Sharp Invader

## wyrd

This is an arcade style space shooter which I made in C# using part Windows GDI and part GDI+. It's only the second game I've ever made and would appreciate some comments, suggestions, and criticism (I have tough skin, so don't be afraid to let loose).

Below is the readme.txt pasted, followed by a screenshot of the game and link to d/l game + source code.

README.TXT:



> -- ABOUT --
> 
> Sharp Invader was created by me, Dan Peverill. E-mail me at dan@danpeverill.com
> with any questions or comments that you may have.
> 
> 
> -- COMMANDS --
> 
> Up Arrow: Speed up.
> ...


*
UPDATED LINK (3 years later...)

GAME + SOURCE CODE:
http://www.dotnetforums.net/showthread.php?t=75455
http://planet-source-code.com/vb/scr...1485&lngWId=10
NOTE: With this link you'll have to compile it because the site it's hosted at doesn't allow .exes or .dlls in the .zip file.
*

----------


## PT Exorcist

where did u get that images?
the game is awesome and very very fast

very good

5stars

----------


## wossname

Fantastic!

[humbled]That is highly impressive.[/humbled]

----------


## wossname

Some suggestions, if I might make so bold...

How about varying the turning rate of the ship as a function of the speed of the ship?  IE.  The faster you go the larger the turning radius.  Currently, at low speeds the ship turns a little too fast for my liking.

The collision detection on the motherships is a bit basic.  It looks like you're using a rectangular region when the mothership is circular.

Also the player's laser (?) seems to emanate from a point quite a long way from the ship's nose.  Looks a bit odd thats all.

Otherwise its a superb bit of work.  Nicely done.

----------


## jordan23

I am starting to code in C# and I am very impressed.  Great job and thanks for letting everyone see how you did it.

----------


## YaBoY

thats is great 

*bows down*

----------


## SLH

Anyone still have this? The link is dead.  :Frown:

----------


## StrangerInBeijing

Dead like he pope!

----------


## Hack

Moved to Games CodeBank

----------


## CodeMaker

hi

 I could not download the game
 The link says enable to open.

 Please let me know from where i get your game 


Thank you








> This is an arcade style space shooter which I made in C# using part Windows GDI and part GDI+. It's only the second game I've ever made and would appreciate some comments, suggestions, and criticism (I have tough skin, so don't be afraid to let loose).
> 
> Below is the readme.txt pasted, followed by a screenshot of the game and link to d/l game + source code.
> 
> README.TXT:
> 
> 
> SCREENSHOT:
> 
> ...

----------


## KingSatan

yeah can he send? email or post new link?
something   :Alien Frog:

----------


## damasterjo

The last time that guy has even loged on to vbforums is 
Last Activity: 08-19-2003 01:10 AM
so i dont think he is comming back...

----------


## KingSatan

o... lol...

----------


## wyrd

Wow.. 3 years and people are still interested in this. Surely there are far better examples by now, but you can download the game here:

http://www.dotnetforums.net/showthread.php?t=75455

or here:

http://planet-source-code.com/vb/scr...1485&lngWId=10

Please note that you'll have to compile the source in the above link, as the site that's hosting it doesn't allow .exe or .dlls in the .zip file.

----------


## ßädbö¥

How can i compile it ?
how can i make exe ?

----------

